# Revenge of the Sith Soundtrack



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Picked up the sountrack today and it sounds great. The package also contains a DVD with an hour long video called "Star Wars: A musical Journey". There is one particular part with lots of footage from episode 3 that hasn't been seen before. Good stuff and well worth the $14.99 price tag.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've been hearing tracks from the movie on Cinemagic on XM (they were guaranteeing that at least one track an hour would be played yesterday). Some new themes which sound very ominous go along with some music that is obviously meant as an accompanyment to onscreen action (which thankfully doesn't include Anakin and Padme this time around).

I.... Can't....... Wait!

The last two movies had their moments but felt disappointing as a whole. Here's to hoping that Lucas goes out on a high note.........


----------

